# Heroin and Alcohol Killed Two Armed Guards On Maersk Alabama



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

It appears that heroin and Alcohol killed two armed guards, both former U.S. Navy Seals, found dead on board the M/V Maersk Alabama while the ship was docked at the Seychelles Islands: 


http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/29/world/africa/seychelles-maersk-security-deaths/


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"But police in the Seychelles say surveillance camera footage showed the two in a bar until closing and meeting after with two women, who they described as prostitutes."

Outrageous! Wouldn't have happened in my day.

John T


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

I fully agree with you Trotterdot, quite disgusting behaviour!


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Two armed guards drunk as skunks and stoned on heroin. I wonder what would have happened if their services had been needed (other than by the prostitutes of course!).


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Even if you go for either/or, this is a bit over the top.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

John Briggs keyed: "I fully agree with you Trotterdot, quite disgusting behaviour!"

Ugh huh.

Greg Hayden


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day klaatu83,sm.yesterday.14:06.re:heroin and alcohol killed armed guards on maersk alabama,i have read the post's.very critical.and of course they could not have assisted if needed in an emergency,lets face it,they are dead.so let them rest in peace.they were not evil men,just foolish.and they leave grieving family.regards ben27


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well said Ben "Not evil, just foolish" and who amongst us has not done something foolish to relieve tedium.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

It's a bit more than foolish, more irresponsible. They were 43 & 44 years of age and should have known better.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Sister Eleff said:


> It's a bit more than foolish, more irresponsible. They were 43 & 44 years of age and should have known better.


I can't remember at what age knowing better actually stopped me from doing "...random fits o' daffin'" or if it ever has.


----------

